# موضوع مهم أرجو الدخول



## Dark_Angel2008 (17 أبريل 2007)

سلام و نعمة
أقترح على إدارة المنتدى إنشاء منتدى خاص بالكتب ليتسنى للجميع المطلعة و الإستفادة من هذه الكتب و دراستها من قبل الجميع و أنا بدوري على إستعداد لتزويد هذا المنتدى بما يعادل 27 ملف pdf لكي يستطيع المسيحيين و المسلمين دراسة هذه الكتب

إعرفوا الحق و الحق يحرركم


----------



## CaliforniaLove (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم أرجو الدخول*

هلا اخي..
اليوم اقترحت انا هذا الاقتراح وهوا فعلا جميل واتمنى ان يحقق

سلام السيح


----------



## thelife.pro (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم أرجو الدخول*

مشكورين كلكن على الافكار الجميلة 
وانشاء الله يتحقق 
وانا بضم صوتي الكم وبالانتظار 
وبتمنى يكون تابع للمنتدى الثقافي بس يكون خاص بكتب


----------



## samer12 (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم أرجو الدخول*

وبضم صوتي لصوتك أقتراح مهم وجيد جدا


----------



## My Rock (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم أرجو الدخول*

الموضوع طرح قبلا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18973

و سوف نضيف هذه الخاصية مستقبلا

سلام ونعمة


----------



## استفانوس (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم أرجو الدخول*

*انتظر رد الادارة​*


----------



## جرمين (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم أرجو الدخول*

الي الاخت ايفان انتي كاتبة اسباب غير مقنعة ولايمكن ان تكون سببا لكي  تتركي الدين المسيحي واحنا عمرنا ماهنقتنع بالقصة بتاعتك دي ولاهتكون تحفيز لينا علشان ندخل الاسلامم للي بتقولي نك اقتنعي بيه اتي بتنعي نفسك بانك عملتي الصح ازاي رغم قراءتك لانجيل ماقتنعتيش بيه واقتنعتي القران رغم عم وضوحه ووتفسيره انا ممكن اقولك ازاي انك مكنتيش علي عاقةبالكنيسة ولاحاولتي تفهمي وبمجرد انك لقيتي رصة لدولك االاسلام دختي وازاي تقولي انك الحمد لله فقدتي عائلتك وكسبتي شرف الاسلام احنا بنصللك علشان ربنا يهديكي ورجعك لعقلك ون ربنا م بيسب حد من ولاده


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم أرجو الدخول*

اقتراح مهم شكرا


----------

